# New to Facebook



## Txmason (Sep 17, 2014)

I would like to start my own facebook page but I am not sure where to start. 

I am a realtor and professional photographer. One question I have is how can I manage both? My true passion is photography and am starting up my own business after being in school getting my degrees. 

Plus I am staring out in real estate too but am frustrated as to where to start. 

I would appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 18, 2014)

Two separate identities, two separate pages. 
I would recommend considering a web-host designed for photographers, which can cross-post to facebook whenever you add content. At first blush, I would suggest Wordpress, but I think there are better options for photographers.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 23, 2014)

What would you recommend?


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 23, 2014)

I often use either wordpress or drupal, hosted on bluehost. For you, Wordpress would probably be a solid fit. Most people want to keep their personal and professional lives separate, however I chose to merge them. My site is http://www.theendofthetunnel.org/ to give you an idea. It needs work around the portfolio section (technical portfolio, not artistic), but it's a good example of what is possible with very little work.
You would create categories to aid in navigation and allow folks to get to your sections quickly.
You will probably want a theme geared for photographers. There are many commercial themes available cheaply. Take a look through google. Here's an example link.
http://themeforest.net/category/wordpress/creative/photography
http://www.wpthemesspot.com/the-11-best-wordpress-photography-themes-you-can-find/ 
There are many good books and tutorials online for wordpress. Start with them. I linked to one below.
http://codex.wordpress.org/New_To_WordPress_-_Where_to_Start


----------



## dmurawsky (Sep 23, 2014)

Alternatively, you could go for a dedicated photography system. 
http://photography.tutsplus.com/art...ography-website-services-compared--photo-4227

I feel the Wordpress route gives you more flexibility. It is more work up front though.


----------

